# Deck Hand/Long Range/Texas/Mexico/Costa Rica/



## ProjectDrift (Nov 9, 2010)

I just freed up from my contract at work and now taking a little time to enjoy things. If anyone is looking for a deck hand on a long range trip or out of country venture, shoot me a pm. I am not licensed as a captain but can handle my share of wheel watch, work the cockpit and carry my weight. I have experience on sport fishers, trolling, bottom fishing, tuna fishing, and can learn whatever you need me to. 

Austin


----------

